# i kind of draw betta's



## betta lover1507

i could draw better in paper the PC i'll show you some pics i drew:







heres another







and the last (not good that much)








please don't rush me am a really nervouse person :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

will check daily for anyone that wants a drawing ok?


----------



## StarBetta

Can do you my marble Captain America? (photos in album 'Other betta fish')


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Could you do Bruce?


----------



## betta lover1507

ok, ya kno that was a long time ago and i draw better now  here is a mini and realistic, also all has to be done in PC until after X-mas day (or on it ) because my camera screwed up >.< so here are some latest (not my fish)
realistic:








and a mini:








so just tell me if you want realistic or cartoon mini? but i have to do someone else before ya's cause i promised .... him/her lol


----------



## StarBetta

i like mines realistic


----------



## Gen2387

I really like your drawings. If you have time and want to, you can draw Admiral.


----------



## ArcticRain

Could you please do my Mr. Plum? He is the one in my avatar. There are bigger pictures are in his album if you need them. And could you make it a Cartoon one please? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Jrf456

Hiya! Could you do Skyden? He's the one in my avatar. Thanks! 

P.S.. I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS OMG I LOVE HOW YOU DREW THE PINK ONE IN THE FIRST PIC TURNED LIKE THAT OMG.

Can you draw him like turned like the pink one in the first picture? Lol I love that. (ohh and make it realistic lol)


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

OOH!  do bruce realistically please! Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033

Pretty cool!

Could you do my Red Dragon HM male:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6540045581/


----------



## betta lover1507

okay this is what i got. list:

1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic)
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;]
6.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male (which kind of drawing?)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-
FYI it may take awhile because i have to draw something for someone else for x-mas and it ain't halfway done 0-o


----------



## bettalover2033

Great! Well I'd like a cartoon drawing. If you don't mind would you exaggerate the fins on him?

Also are we able to have more than one drawing instead of one per person?

If we are allowed to have at least two, would you be able to do Him too?:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...awn/?action=view&current=2011-12-15201656.jpg

Also exaggerate the fins on him too please.

If you can...


----------



## betta lover1507

i love them both 0-0 of course, only 2 per time
list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic)
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;]
6.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-
and yea i'll exaggerate  cartoon mini aswell right?


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished some but some reason it won't let me upload,am using a webcam FYI


----------



## Jrf456

Omg you skipped me D: I posted one before this thing. I loooove your drawings.. Could you please do Skyden? He's the one in my avatar. And could you maybe draw his body like turned like the fish in the first picture on your original post if thats not too much to ask? (the female one that's pink and red) I just loooove that. Thank you! (oh and realistic)


----------



## betta lover1507

omg am so sorry BTW i had a pencil list and your written down,and i finished skydden's mini am just trying to get them uploaded


----------



## betta lover1507

redolist:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic)
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;]
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic)
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

I hope you're able to get them up soon after your busyness slows down.


----------



## peaches3221

ohhhh could you please do my new boy from AB?? on the computer please, thanks sooo much!


----------



## Jrf456

YAY!  Thanks! Can't wait


----------



## betta lover1507

ok your added on the list ^-^
list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic)
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;]
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic)
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
8.peaches3221- AB male (PC)what kind of style? realistic or cartoon mini?
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

How are they coming along? Or are you just starting?


----------



## peaches3221

realistic please


----------



## betta lover1507

am tryin to upload but i have to do PC i guess =\
list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic)
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;]
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic)
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh I see! Well I hope you get them up soon! Merry Christmas!


----------



## betta lover1507

okay sorry this wasn't in orderi forgot most of everyone's betta's and remebered 3 which was Peach, mr.plum, and skyden (he has a pilot hat for mini, still didn't complete realistic one yet.
heres the link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic)
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.-empty-
10.-empty- _______________


----------



## ArcticRain

When I click on the link It takes me to Facebook, but on Facebook it says the page down or something. Could you upload them to your album?

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## StarBetta

yay im next. Merry Christmas!


----------



## betta lover1507

some reason it dosen't allow me to, and merry christmas to you to

but i'll try again


----------



## Jrf456

Aww! The cartoon one is ADORABLE, I love it! I can't wait to see the realistic one!


----------



## betta lover1507

okay starbetta Cpt.america is done:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3
rainbow now


----------



## betta lover1507

okay rainbow is done:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (cartoon mini)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.-empty-
10.-empty-

hellothere123betta your next


----------



## StarBetta

Yay thank you I love them!!!! Captain America looks so chubby. its ADORABLE!


----------



## betta lover1507

oops sorry but it is good you like it =]] i will start the rest tomarrow or so


----------



## bettalover2033

Can I change my request to a REALISTIC one? Still with exaggerated fins?


----------



## betta lover1507

ok
list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic)
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you!

I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## betta lover1507

okay bruce is done =]:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3
i hope you like it


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic) DONE
4. Gen2387-admiral (which kind of drawing?)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.-empty-
10.-empty- 

i'll ask gen for what kind of style to keep this list going


----------



## rosefoo

Can you please do my boy Gillie?


----------



## Crayola

I'm just stopping by to compliment your artwork. It's wonderful for a PC version. I don't know how you guys keep such a steady hand while doing it on the PC. I drew a betta for the first time so that I could have an avatar, I don't think it turned out as great as your artwork. Crayola is a jealous person. :lol:


----------



## ArcticRain

I just saw mine... It's AMAZING! Thank you so much! In fact, I love it so much...Could you please do a realistic one of Mr. Plum if you get a chance? 
Thanks Again!


----------



## betta lover1507

list is filled until i finished them all
list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic) DONE
4. Gen2387-admiral (realistic)
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.rosefoo- gillie (what i kind of drawing style?)
10.-Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)

FILLED


----------



## betta lover1507

crayola: thanks i got better by practicing with many peoples betta's, am not better than smellsfishie she has GREAT art it dosen't even look like a drawing

artic rainf course and thanks, the realistic mr.plum is the last one is that ok?

also admiral is done ^-^:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3

BTW that solider looking guy is "ghost" from modern warfare 2 just to let you know


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic) DONE
4. Gen2387-admiral (realistic) DONE
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) HALF DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.rosefoo- gillie (what i kind of drawing style?)
10.-Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)

Jrf456 your is next


----------



## betta lover1507

realistic skyden is done:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.324762290882450.84370.100000460449071&type=3

list:
1. Tielbird- Peach (realistic) DONE
2. Starbetta- Rainbow & Captain America (realistic) DONE
3. Hellothere123betta- Bruce (realistic) DONE
4. Gen2387-admiral (realistic) DONE
5. Artic rain- Mr.plum (cartoon mini) i have a HMPK salamander too it might be easy ;] DONE
6.Jrf456- skyden (cartoon mini & realistic) DONE
7.Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic)
8.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
9.rosefoo- gillie (what i kind of drawing style?)
10.-Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)

BL2033 your next =]]


----------



## ArcticRain

Yeah, that's fine! Since I already got one, I want everyone else to get there's first to be fair


----------



## betta lover1507

ok then, besides am more than half way done with the list


----------



## Gen2387

YAY! I just saw the one you made of Admiral! Thanks!!!! I really love it!


----------



## betta lover1507

BL2033 i finished the first one:








hopefully i exaggerated on the fins enough
sorry it wasn't good, i don't have red no more in coloring (in paper) and i don't have me stuff because am not home so i made it in PC, tell me if you want me to try again


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> BL2033 i finished the first one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully i exaggerated on the fins enough
> sorry it wasn't good, i don't have red no more in coloring (in paper) and i don't have me stuff because am not home so i made it in PC, tell me if you want me to try again


It looks really nice! Heh. I think you exaggerated the fins enough. I don't mind that it was done in a PC art form.

I want to use it, but when YOU are ready and have all the correct materials, (want to), ect. You DONT have to scratch that one off, though if you want to do another one of him? HOWEVER you wish to do it on paper. I really like this picture!

Good Job!


----------



## Jrf456

Omg thank you soooo much it's beautiful!!!! My PC background


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Whenever I click on the facebook link to Bruce's Picture its says that the content cannot be found?


----------



## betta lover1507

here i hope you could see it :









and thanks bettalover =] i'll try to get the other one finish soon
you welcome gen =)


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

OH YAY! I love it! Hes a cutie!


----------



## lexylex0526

**

Could you maybe draw my betta bentley?? That would be SOOOO cool. I'll attach a pic:


----------



## betta lover1507

i could add more people in ^-^
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (what i kind of drawing style?)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (what kind of style?)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## lexylex0526

I'd like realistic


----------



## BettaMiah

Those are awesome. You know what I like about them? The expressions! You're really making them come to life.


----------



## betta lover1507

aww thanks bettamiah =]
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (what i kind of drawing style?)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (what kind of style?)
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-
i could put in 5 more still


----------



## rosefoo

Could I please have him drawn as a cartoon mini? Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## StarBetta

hey can u do Rose? She's my female in my album: Rainbow. Yeah... I didnt notice that we can make another album xD


----------



## betta lover1507

i have a girl name rose too ^-^ but she spawning .... well the male is being stubborn 
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (what kind of style?)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty- 

BL2033 your other male is almost done  sorry for long waiting been busy with getting a betta out of the mail waiting for a response from a breeder, getting my betta's ready to spawn, i try to get it done soon


----------



## StarBetta

betta lover1507 said:


> i have a girl name rose too ^-^ but she spawning .... well the male is being stubborn
> list:
> 1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
> 2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
> 3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
> 4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
> 5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
> 6.starbetta- rose (what kind of style?)
> 7.-empty-
> 8.-empty-
> 9.-empty-
> 10.-empty-
> 
> BL2033 your other male is almost done  sorry for long waiting been busy with getting a betta out of the mail waiting for a response from a breeder, getting my betta's ready to spawn, i try to get it done soon


Lol and your rose is a vt too! What color is she? My rose looks like she just arrived from Thailand... like seriously like she was born there... but i have no idea. Its like her face is from Thailand xD


----------



## BettaGirl290

Ritotini, hes in one of my albums, and realistic please :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

here are pics  not the best:








first day,these are now:
















i found her in a 15 or so gallon tank with baby angel fish and some algae eaters  i don't know her coloration


----------



## betta lover1507

ok bettagirl  :
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) HALF DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks. Though did you post him yet?


----------



## betta lover1507

i just finishing the scales, but no not yet


----------



## bettalover2033

Ok. No problem im just excited to see it=)


----------



## betta lover1507

i finished BL2033 (s) betta's:








i think it somewhat nice, i hope you like it {
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> i finished BL2033 (s) betta's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it somewhat nice, i hope you like it {
> list:
> 1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
> 2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic)
> 3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
> 4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
> 5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
> 6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
> 7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
> 8.-empty-
> 9.-empty-
> 10.-empty-


Wow! That is truly amazing! I love it! The fins and style is beautiful. I like it a lot. Thanks!:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

You should really make a video of how you make these....


----------



## betta lover1507

believe me it takes awhile and am easily distracted XD 
peaches3221 ABmale is finished:








sorry my webcam sucks


----------



## betta lover1507

and thanks BL2033 
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic) DONE
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty- 

also school starts tomorrow for me so i won't be posting or doing any drawings during the mourning to 2:00 p.m? it depends on how much homework i get


----------



## bettalover2033

It is digital right?


----------



## betta lover1507

yours yes, peaches no

i don't have no red color penci, pastel,crayon so i use digital if any betta has red


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh you said that before. It still looks great!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks


----------



## peaches3221

betta lover1507 said:


> believe me it takes awhile and am easily distracted XD
> peaches3221 ABmale is finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry my webcam sucks


OMG it looks just like him!!! thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks  he had big eye's in the photo soo i decided to make them big in the drawing XD


----------



## bettalover2033

I like your signature on the drawings!!


----------



## acez231

Could you please draw a red CT I always wanted him but when i was about to buy him they went out of stock
(could you draw him as a cartoon)
he's the one in my avatar


----------



## betta lover1507

ok  sorry to hear that he wasn't there  i know i seen a beautiful pastel white DBT dragon at petco, never seen him again  he was a beauty
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic) DONE
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini)
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
9.-empty-
10.-empty-

thanks BL  rather be safe than sorry


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks BL  rather be safe than sorry


Your welcome. What do you mean?


----------



## acez231

thanks, I look forward in seeing him


----------



## betta lover1507

bettalover2033 said:


> Your welcome. What do you mean?


i mean by people taking other people's art ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507

gillieis done  :







over did it with the fins XD


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic) DONE
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini) DONE
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## ArcticRain

Can you over do the fins on Mr. Plum too? Also, can you do it on your computer, like you did Gillie? Thanks!

I noticed that I didn't post a picture before, so I thought i'd post one now!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok ^-^ but it is gonna be realistic like you said


----------



## ArcticRain

Yes, thank you!!


----------



## rosefoo

Thank you so much! Wow, you're really talented!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome, and thanks i took the concept from chili pepper :








i'll miss the guy


----------



## Nijis

can you do Squish as a cartoon mini? I really like your cartoon drawings! 

I hope this is clear enough for you to draw, I can try and get clearer ones if you want:


----------



## betta lover1507

it is fine :-D 
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic) DONE
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini) DONE
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
9.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
10.-empty- 

Artic rain i am almost finished with mr.plum (doing the scales)


----------



## betta lover1507

artic since i have been taking a LONG time i did i quick sketch until i have finished:








sorry it is dim. the female was made up


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Hey it's me BettaMommy! Can you make one of Shimmer(Blue VT girl) and P.B.(red CT boy)?:
Shimmer:









P.B.:


----------



## betta lover1507

okay 
list:
1. Bettalover2033- red dragon HM male & red and black dragon HM male (realistic) DONE
2.peaches3221- AB male (realistic) DONE
3. rosefoo- gillie (cartoon mini) DONE
4. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
5. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
6.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
7.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
8.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
9.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
10.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)

bettamommy you could choose from cartoon mini or realistic


----------



## betta lover1507

redo list
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic)
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Cartoon mini, please.


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> artic since i have been taking a LONG time i did i quick sketch until i have finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is dim. the female was made up


This looks REALLY good! Salamanders Right?


----------



## ArcticRain

Cool, Thanks! You are such a good artist!


----------



## betta lover1507

no problem  here is mr.plum (worse than the quick sketch 0-o)
pic:








sorry it ain't the best :-( i think am loosing it again

and yes BL they are salamanders 
list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic)
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bettalover2033

I think it looks beautiful! I have tried to do this, but have no idea how to start it! I think you should make a video and share it (how you make these beautiful art pieces.)


----------



## betta lover1507

i'll try but not now (maybe)


----------



## bettalover2033

Of course not now, but I would love to see!


----------



## betta lover1507

here it goes:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=350798451612167
photo complete:








i know it gets dimmer each time -_-
and here is my old one  :
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=192159970809350


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> here it goes:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=350798451612167
> photo complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it gets dimmer each time -_-
> and here is my old one  :
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=192159970809350


Wow those are really cool pictures! I love the females you drew!

Betta Lover1507, where are you located?


----------



## betta lover1507

where ya think? lol i say it all the time Illnois, chicago  wut for??

it is based off of my girl "lady amaya" and my boy "phantom"


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh I forgot to look at your location under the avatar.


----------



## betta lover1507

lol chea  wut for though?


----------



## bettalover2033

A little proposition for you in the PM


----------



## betta lover1507

ok thanks ^-^


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you so much! Sorry I didn't reply sooner! I haven't been on in a while... Thanks again!!


----------



## betta lover1507

it's okay :-D 
*also:
*_I have been in so much pain, i don't know why. i will have to take it down a bit, i know i have been slow already but i feel horrible :-( it started from my leg now my arm, head, and back. so i will try to still get them done.

-bl1507
_


----------



## betta lover1507

i am so sorry i haven't worked on anything :-( i got to finsh bently though:








i hope you like it lexylex


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini)
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished rose  :








list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini) DONE
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## lexylex0526

betta lover1507 said:


> i am so sorry i haven't worked on anything :-( i got to finsh bently though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it lexylex


Its absolutely beatiful!! You have an amazing talent!!!
Thank you so much!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome and thanks


----------



## betta lover1507

Ritotnini is done:








sorry if i messed up  the pic was pretty blurry and i tried to copy


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini) DONE
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic) DONE
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## SecretStich

woah those are so coool! you are an amazing artist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

and i have finished acez321 red CT :








i hope you like it )
list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini) DONE
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic) DONE
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini) DONE
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks secretstich


----------



## StarBetta

betta lover1507 said:


> i have finished rose  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list:
> 1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
> 2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
> 3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini) DONE
> 4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic)
> 5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini)
> 6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)
> 7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (what style?)
> 8.-empty-
> 9.-empty-
> 10.-empty-


Thanks so much! she's so adorable! I lovee the blush!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome  i thought it would be cute for a girl


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished squish :-D :








list:
1. Artic rain- mr.plum (realistic) DONE
2. lexylex0526- bently (realistic) DONE
3.starbetta- rose (cartoon mini) DONE
4.bettagirl290- ritotini (realistic) DONE
5.acez321- red CT (cartoon mini) DONE
6.Nijis- Squish (cartoon mini)DONE
7.BettaMommy531- shimmer & P.B. (cartoon mini)
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

am finished with all my request , here is shimmer and P.B. :-D :








i hope you like it 
list:
1.-empty-
2.-empty-
3.-empty-
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

i am taking request again but it is a slow process :lol:


----------



## ZergyMonster

I think you should draw Blau for me, He is in my Avatar. He is a new betta so he is still hiding from me for the time being I'm sure I'll be able to get better pictures once he starts to open up.


----------



## betta lover1507

no problem  would you want him cartoon mini (like the ones above) or realistic?
list:
1.ZergyMonster- Blau- (still pending)
2.-empty-
3.-empty-
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## ZergyMonster

Cartoon Mini, I am not very good at drawing cartoons/anime pictures.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay then 
list:
1.ZergyMonster- Blau- (cartoon mini)
2.-empty-
3.-empty-
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

i finished Blau:








sorry i just noticed that his tip of his top fin is another blue tone o-o"


----------



## ZergyMonster

This is awesome, It really does look like him. I'm sorry that my picture quality isn't that great but you definitely did a very good job.
I actually got a good quality picture on him to bad he was resting and not flaring up or posing for the camera.


----------



## iElBeau

Wow, those are really cute! If you're up to it you're welcome to draw Beau any time  Here's a link to a bunch of pics of him on the site


----------



## betta lover1507

sure  would you like it cartoon mini (like the one above ) or realistic?
realistic example's:


----------



## iElBeau

Hmm... I think I'd like realistic  like the top one  also, idk if you noticed, but if you could save it as a .png format instead of jpg or gif, that would be appreciated  Then when you put them up on the internet, they don't pixelate.


----------



## betta lover1507

uhh what? i do not know what a png., jpg, or gif format
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic)
2.-empty-
3.-empty-
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-
also i forgot to mention, realistic will take longer then cartoon mini's


----------



## bettalover2033

Hi, would you mind adding Korra to the list?

I can't really post pictures at the moment, but she is on another thread called 'Betta Drawings' and she is on there. If you still can't find her, I guess I'll post pictures when I get home. If you want to.

As a cartoon mini?, I would love to see her as a cartoon, it would be really cute.

Thank you.


----------



## betta lover1507

OF COURSE I'LL DO HER!! you know how much i love korra >-<
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic)
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini)
3.-empty-
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## Nijis

sorry i didn't reply earlier, but thanks for the drawing of Squish!


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> OF COURSE I'LL DO HER!! you know how much i love korra >-<
> list:
> 1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic)
> 2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini)
> 3.-empty-
> 4.-empty-
> 5.-empty-
> 6.-empty-
> 7.-empty-
> 8.-empty-
> 9.-empty-
> 10.-empty-


Thank you, I will tell her you said that.:lol:

Not many people can really capture her color correctly. I saw a couple that really make her look nice in art.

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...dBlackDragonBFFish035.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## bellasia

Hi love your pics wonder if you could do one of Blaze if you got time here are some pics of him sorry they not very clear. Can i have a realistic one thanx


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome nijis 

and it's fine by me BL, i actually seen one. it looked very nice


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> and it's fine by me BL, i actually seen one. it looked very nice


Okay. That saves me the trouble of getting into photobucket to continue to get links. Yes, it's easy, but might be easier if I just upload them in my album.


----------



## betta lover1507

yea it would lol 
and bellasia does your male has color's like this?:








since i can't really define his colors (it's pretty blurry, not trying to sound rude though) also he looks like a CT is he?


----------



## betta lover1507

list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic)
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini)
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic)
4.-empty-
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## bellasia

Hi i know cant seem to get decent pics, yeah same colouring and he is a crowntail thanx


----------



## bellasia

Posted a couple more still not very clear i know


----------



## bellasia

Hope these are a bit better


----------



## bettalover2033

IMO I can JUST make out the pattern. If anything bl1507, you can just imagine how long the rays are separate.


----------



## betta lover1507

i could tell i'll do my best. and since CTs have different webbings am going to show bellasia two different kinds of crowntails.
1st thick webbings:








or thin webbings:








he looks like a thick webbings, is he?


----------



## bellasia

Yeah the first one only had him three months hes my first Betta


----------



## betta lover1507

okay thanks  i got the picture. i think i remember my first betta probably wasn't, i don't know :| my betta's where always red VTs i think i started having them when i was 4 or 5 years old


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry you guys i haven't posted any :-( i haven't been focusing well, and i have a sore throat again and a head ache. sorry for no show yet


----------



## PhilipPhish

When you get to feeling better, can you make me one of my baby, Tigger? I would really appreciate it! I have an entire album full of his pictures that you can look at.


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished Bleau  :








sorry if it isn't the best  i had to make things up


----------



## betta lover1507

okay i will, am not stoping am just gonna take it easy 
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini)
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic)
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (what kind of style?)
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry BL korra's marbling is really hard  :








list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic)
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (what kind of style?)
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## PhilipPhish

I'd like a cartoon one please!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok ^-^
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic)
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini)
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

*OMG AM sooo sorry ( i confused Blaze with bleau!! don't worry iElBeau 
i'll do yours sooo sorry :-( i told you i wasn't focusing
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=35328*


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> sorry BL korra's marbling is really hard  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list:
> 1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
> 2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
> 3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic)
> 4.PhilipPhish- tigger (what kind of style?)
> 5.-empty-
> 6.-empty-
> 7.-empty-
> 8.-empty-
> 9.-empty-
> 10.-empty-




It's okay. You're more than welcome to do a sketch of her instead. I like your sketches.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay then


----------



## bettalover2033

I look forward to it. Though if you don't feel up to it, you don't have to use color.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay  that will be more simple for me, thanks


----------



## betta lover1507

am opening shop again  sorry it has been so long  my SD just messed up so all of it has to be in PC, unless i would do the webcam again. looking around my thread i figured out i did do bleau i just mistakenly put the wrong name :lol: my bad, so here it goes:
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE (sorry about the wrong name :lol
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini)
5.-empty-
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here is Gandalf








It's funny how there are so few pictures of our bettas flaring.


----------



## betta lover1507

lol, i will
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE (sorry about the wrong name :lol
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini)
5.ZergyMonster- Gandalf ( still pending)
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty- 

do you want cartoon mini (shorter period of time) or realistic (may take longer time, but i will do my best to get most of the detail)


----------



## ZergyMonster

cartoon is fine.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok 
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini)
5.ZergyMonster- Gandalf ( cartoon mini)
6.-empty-
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## KaraAnne

I would love a drawing of Bob Buttons if you have time!!


----------



## betta lover1507

of course! i do have space in the list  
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini)
5.ZergyMonster- Gandalf ( cartoon mini)
6.KaraAnne- bob buttons (still pending)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty- 
now would you want him realistic or cartoon mini?


----------



## betta lover1507

i finished Korra:








sorry webcam has poor quality


----------



## betta lover1507

here is Tigger  :


----------



## betta lover1507

i kind of did Philip accidently :lol: i forgot which betta to draw so i chose Philip xP:








list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini) DONE
5.ZergyMonster- Gandalf ( cartoon mini)
6.KaraAnne- bob buttons (still pending)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## KaraAnne

betta lover1507 said:


> KaraAnne- bob buttons (still pending)
> now would you want him realistic or cartoon mini?


Whatever you think is best! Although, I kinda like the idea of a cute cartoon version of him!! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

ok ^-^
list:
1.iELbleau- bleau (realistic) DONE
2.bettalover2033- korra (cartoon mini) DONE
3.Bellasia- Blaze (realistic) DONE
4.PhilipPhish- tigger (cartoon mini) DONE
5.ZergyMonster- Gandalf ( cartoon mini) DONE
6.KaraAnne- bob buttons (cartoon mini)
7.-empty-
8.-empty-
i finished Gandalf  :








9.-empty-
10.-empty-


----------



## betta lover1507

omg i did it again DX i made tigger into realistic instead of cartoon mini >-<


----------



## betta lover1507

i did tigger, though it is based off of another betta mini i did, i just changed the colors :lol: sorry:


----------



## KaraAnne

Yes, definitely a cartoon ... they are just so adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507

finished  i like how he turned out ;-) :


----------



## KaraAnne

betta lover1507 said:


> finished  i like how he turned out ;-) :



Awwwwww me too!! Thanks so much!! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome


----------



## ZergyMonster

Very nice Gandalf is very cute. And you did exceptional work on bob.


----------



## StarBetta

ZergyMonster said:


> Very nice Gandalf is very cute. And you did exceptional work on bob.


Woah! Where did you get your avatar? It's so cool! :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster

I drew my avatar. I can draw you up something if you would like. Just need a high quality photo so I can get all the details.


----------



## betta lover1507

zergymonster did my avi too XD and your welcome


----------



## StarBetta

Okay thanks guys!  im soo getting one xD


----------



## ZergyMonster

You can either post the picture here or send one to me via a PM. 
Can you do me another one of my new girls? Cartoon mini would be awesome. I would also be awesome if they were all in one picture together.
Their names are:
Match Stick
Cream Puff 
And, Anzu


----------



## betta lover1507

OMG THERE ADORABLE!!!!! X3 i totally want to get a VT girl some reason!! idk why DX i only have CTs (i used to have only VTs lol) but of course


----------



## Jessicatm137

These are so cute! Could you do Fin as a cartoon mini? He's aggressive so I would appreciate it if you made him not look very happy.:lol: He's a crowntail/delta mix just so you know.:-D


----------



## betta lover1507

finished :


----------



## betta lover1507

i will  i think i have a delta crowntail mix too, am not fully sure


----------



## Jessicatm137

Thank You!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Thanks, Again it is cute. Funny how Cream Puff is all playful in the picture but in reality she is the mean one.


----------



## betta lover1507

lol XP once again am finished:


----------



## Jessicatm137

He's amazing! Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome


----------



## KaraAnne

You did such a great job on Bob Buttons! I just bought a new betta (I've decided to name him Amadeus) & I was wondering if you could draw him for me if you have time? A cartoon mini would be fine - Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will


----------



## betta lover1507

finished:








sorry i put orange in some parts


----------



## KaraAnne

Awwwww I think it came out super cute! Thank you!!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can I get one of the betta in my avatar? Her name is Alice!


----------



## betta lover1507

sure, would you want cartoon or realistic?


----------



## PhilipPhish

hmm... realistic please!


----------



## betta lover1507

okay, it will take a while though


----------



## PhilipPhish

thats ok! can't wait to see it!


----------



## betta lover1507

finished:


----------



## PhilipPhish

Awwww! Its adorable!! Thank you so much!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome


----------



## Pogthefish

plz do pog?


----------



## betta lover1507

okay  cartoon or realistic? i always have two choices


----------



## Pogthefish

realisitc


----------



## betta lover1507

i did realistic  :


----------



## Pogthefish

aww <3 thanx!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome


----------



## reiomi

*do Naru?*

if its not any trouble, could you do one of my little naru? realistic please. thank you in advance.


----------



## surprize30

could you do the one on my profile pic?


----------



## betta lover1507

no problem will they be realistic or cartoon?? 
list:
reiomi- Naro (still pending)
suprize30- Hope( is that the betta?{still pending})


----------



## surprize30

yeah hope the read and white one and do realistic thanks!!!


----------



## surprize30

red not read


----------



## betta lover1507

okay  if you don't mind i'll do it on PC, and realistic takes longer than cartoon


----------



## BettaGirl290

This is like, REALLY late but thank you so much for the art and time to make Ritotini! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome, lol
list:
reiomi- Naro (realistic)
suprize30- Hope(realistic)


----------



## betta lover1507

i have Naru done for the night  i hope you like it, also please excuse my lack of perfection, i haven't drawn a betta or any fish for a while ;p :








just need to do hope


----------



## surprize30

betta lover1507 said:


> i have Naru done for the night  i hope you like it, also please excuse my lack of perfection, i haven't drawn a betta or any fish for a while ;p :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to do hope


would you do a realistic and a cartoon of hope?? if not thats ok too i was just wondering


----------



## betta lover1507

i wouldn't mind neither way  just there gonna have to be PC because hope has red coloring, and the only thing red in my house are markers XP and they don't look good, unless you want hope black & white


----------



## surprize30

nah its fine if u use ur pc


----------



## betta lover1507

okay  though it takes even longer (i try my best at PC, it's takes the longest) to not be confusing here is the shortest time to the longest (top to bottom):

cartoon (pencil)
realistic (pencil)
cartoon (PC)
realistic (PC)
if you want me to do pencil i wouldn't have a problem, i could probably finished it now actually ;p


----------



## surprize30

do whatever you think would look best ithonastly doesnt matter lol


----------



## betta lover1507

okay i'll try out Pencil first ;D


----------



## betta lover1507

Finished  i hope you like it, i'll do it again (on PC) if you don't:


----------



## surprize30

betta lover1507 said:


> Finished  i hope you like it, i'll do it again (on PC) if you don't:


thats awesome!


----------



## betta lover1507

Your welcome


----------



## CrazyForBettas

Will you do a picture of Peeta? you can do whatever you think is best and take all the time you need  its hard to tell in the picture, but he was a whitish-yellow. Sorry I don't have a better picture, I only managed to take 2 before he became sick and died..


----------



## betta lover1507

i understand, sorry he passed away. i'll do realistic if you like


----------



## CrazyForBettas

Thanks and yeah, thatd be great!


----------



## betta lover1507

almost done drawing him out  afterwards i'll try to color


----------



## betta lover1507

here's peeta, i hope you like it  :


----------



## CrazyForBettas

That's amazing! I love it! Thank you so so so much


----------



## surprize30

hey i got another one for you to draw if ur down???


----------



## betta lover1507

CrazyForBettas said:


> That's amazing! I love it! Thank you so so so much


your welcome  
and sure i am, i'll do another ;p


----------



## Goldie2nd

awsome!


----------



## betta lover1507

so what you want me draw?  but i'll have to do it later cause am going somewhere (leave a post ;p)


----------



## betta lover1507

am gonna close this thread and start a new one soon, this is pretty old :\ am gonna finally let it die out, _*just if anyone wants one PM me if i haven't started a thread yet *_ besides i will wait until business comes back since it's been very slow, so i'll wait. am going to make a list of doing 5 at a time, because 10 is killing me, and it takes lot's of time. 
thanks for the business 
~bettalover1507


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Great talent! If you want to, or if you could see my avatar pic(its sideways) you could draw Honeycomb!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

OMG YOUR SO AWSOME can you draw bubba and once i have some good pic of brooke mabe but can you draw him


----------



## betta lover1507

you guys, am letting this thread die out, just PM me, and i'll send you a drawing through Private messaging, thanks


----------

